# Can't load Nvidia drivers module

## Pajarico

Just installed the last version of the nvidia-glx, kernel and emul libraries. Last ebuild in portage added some patches that i hoped to fix my video corruption that seems to be pretty commnon with lastest (1.0-6629) version and old cards.

That problem aside with this last release i can't load the module:

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

```

Ideas??

----------

## adaptr

Does /usr/src/linux point to the correct kernel tree ?

I.e. the one you are actually running.

----------

## Pajarico

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Does /usr/src/linux point to the correct kernel tree ?
> 
> I.e. the one you are actually running.

 

Yes, just checked it.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Pajarico wrote:*   

>  *adaptr wrote:*   Does /usr/src/linux point to the correct kernel tree ?
> 
> I.e. the one you are actually running. 
> 
> Yes, just checked it.

 

I had the same problem, no modules wanted to load, one of the culprits was yenta_socket, so I compiled it into my kernel and now al my modules work flawlessly   :Confused: 

----------

## Pajarico

Where in kernel config is yenta_socket?

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Pajarico wrote:*   

> Where in kernel config is yenta_socket?

 

If it doesn't give any errors about it it probably isn't the cause of your problems (it's part of the PCMCIA stuff in the kernel btw).

But if there are other modules that give that kind of error you might want to try to build them into your kernel... If it's only the nvidia on I wouldn't know what to do about it, I suppose you already tried to remerge it...

----------

## Pajarico

Is the only module that is givin' me problems and as you should already know is technically impossible to built into the kernel.

I just reemerged it and for nvidia-kernel is showed a comment that i don't know how to interpret:

```
 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.7-gentoo-r14...

 * 

 * /usr/src/linux/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.

 *                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.conf...                                               [ ok ]

 * If you would like to load this module automatically upon boot

 * please type the following as root:

 *     # echo "nvidia" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

I tried running "depmod" and "depmod nvidia" and didn't work. Read the man page but really don't know whats or wrong or what should i do next...

Any input is welcome.

----------

## Pajarico

Nevermind about my last post, my kernel was compiled with gcc-3.3.3 and the module with gcc-3.4.3.

But now when i start X it tells me that is impossible to load nvidia, even if i already did modprobe nvidia, kinda weird.

```

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.1.901 (6.8.2 RC 1)

Release Date: 16 December 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.1.901

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 #1 Sun Jan 16 23:32:49 GMT 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 04 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 17 00:01:20 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung Syncmaster 152v"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules,/opt/nvidia/modules,/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/video"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3188 card 1106,3188 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1462,702c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,7020 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7020 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7020 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,0080 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,002d card 1102,1030 rev 15 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcde00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc9d00000 - 0xcdcfffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] rev 21, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xca000000/25, BIOS @ 0xcfef0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xcfffbd00 - 0xcfffbdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcfffbf00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xcfffbd00 - 0xcfffbdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcfffbf00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcfffbd00 - 0xcfffbdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcfffbf00 - 0xcfffbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## swamp.man

I don't have a solution for you. But, wanted to butt in, that I am having similar problems. I am a total noob, and just this weekend started installing gentoo. I complied kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 with genkernel. I am unable to load the nvidia modules as well.

I'm on a MSI KT4A-V board with a BFG GeForce FX 5700 LE

dmesg is telling me

nvidia: Unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE

And, when I emerged nvidia-glx I saw someething about needed to set the stack size to 8K. Not sure how to go about this, is that a kernel argument?

----------

## Duck-Billed Platypus

ive heard that new nvidia drivers dont work with 4k stacks

----------

## swamp.man

Kindly advise on changing the stack?

----------

## srlinuxx

 *Duck-Billed Platypus wrote:*   

> ive heard that new nvidia drivers dont work with 4k stacks

 

I don't know if it depends on kernel version, but I'm running 4k stacks using 2.6.10-gentoo-rX with nvidia 6629 drivers very successfully.

perhaps OP might want to update his kernel?  And I have a lot better luck just using the drivers downloaded from nvidia's site rather than ebuilds.

----------

## srlinuxx

 *swamp.man wrote:*   

> Kindly advise on changing the stack?

 

that's in your kernel config, but as I said previously, you might want to update to a newer version - especially if you're gonna be redoing it.

----------

## Duck-Billed Platypus

 *swamp.man wrote:*   

> Kindly advise on changing the stack?

 

im not sure exactly where, but i think in the kernel hacking section there is an option for 4k/8k stacks.

----------

## swamp.man

how to verify the current stack size?

----------

## srlinuxx

 *swamp.man wrote:*   

> how to verify the current stack size?

 

grep STACKS .config

----------

## jschellhaass

I'm curious what version of module-init-tools you are running?  If it's 3.1 you may want to try going back to 3.0-r2.

jeff

----------

## swamp.man

grep STACK /var/log/genkernel.log

Use 4Kb for kernal stacks instead of 8Kb (4KSTACKS) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

I'm thinking that no 4Kb stack was used(?)

I don't see module-init-tools in /var/tmp/protage so not sure (not sure this is where to look).

I basically installed the stage3 athlon-xp package off 2004.3. Have since tried to emerge nvidia and nvidia-glx. That's about it. Did emerge Xorg today, but with out figuring out the nvidia stuff, have not got this configured successfully yet either.

----------

## swamp.man

found it 

module-init-tools-3.0-r2

----------

## swamp.man

Hey this is weird to.

media-video/

nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2 nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4

Just looking in the online database I see that there are stable version that are a bit newer. 1.0.6111-r3

I think I need to read some more on portage, maybe try and emerge the newer versions?

----------

## Pajarico

 *Duck-Billed Platypus wrote:*   

> ive heard that new nvidia drivers dont work with 4k stacks

 

What i've heard is the opposite, that 6629 works with 4k stacks, as previous versions doesn't. The best you can do is go to nvidia's homepage and read the changelog.

swamp.man try a newer version, or better yet do a emerge --sync, lastest stable version is 6629.

Here using module-init-tools-3.0-r2 and 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 x86_64 and Xorg  6.8.1.901 (is a unstable version so maybe thats the problem).

Will try stable version and see what happens.

----------

## theBlackDragon

#Pajarico: maybe an obvious question, but I'm posing it anyway: you did rebuild your nvidia-kernel after rebuilding your kernel, right?

----------

## Pajarico

yes

----------

## swamp.man

Hey, just wanted to post that I emerged --sync and updated world, and the nvidia module loaded, so I'm thinking that it was the old (perhaps out of sync version of nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx). Unfortunately, (against the clear warnings not to do so) I wrote over my old config files, and on reboot hotplug does not detect network and keyboard and such. ugg :-(

Going to have to do more work, after work.

Thanks for the help eliminating the red herrings.

----------

## Pajarico

 *Quote:*   

>  Unfortunately, (against the clear warnings not to do so) I wrote over my old config files, and on reboot hotplug does not detect network and keyboard and such

 

Hi, what configuration files are you talking about? i never had such problem...

----------

## swamp.man

emerge --sync

<ok the portage tree updated>

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

<I had change my USE to add some support for stuff (unrelated).

I think it is here that it warned that 31 config files were updated in /etc and I 

could use a diff tool (can't remember the name off the top of my head) to 

merge them. Though it warned not to just blindly merge them. Thinking I 

had not installed all that much yet I went ahead and did this.>

emerge depclean

<So I think this gets rid of orphaned dependencies>

revdep-rebuild

<build the new dependencies, I think not sure>

Anyway, modprode nvidia and modules-update, no errors, happy day. Edit

 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6/

Re-booted to see if it all loads up ok, np.  Well, get a warning about DHCP.

At login can't type anything, so my thinking is I messed up some config stuff, and now the kb is not detected. 

I'm at work now, so have to focus on other things, but will be returning to it tonight. Anyway I think this has drifted OT a bit anyway.

----------

